
A Concise Guide to the 8 Best States for Incorporating - jaybol
http://grasshoppergroup.com/a-concise-guide-to-the-7-best-states-for-incorporating/
======
togasystems
As a Canadian, would I face any challenges incorporating in America?

Great article BTW!

